# Legal Aspects of Fire Code Enforcement - Lindy Pieczynski



## Builder Bob (Mar 13, 2012)

Over the past weekend, I attended a class that really brought home and opened my eyes about Code enforcement in general. If you ever have the chance to participate in a seminar taught by this young lady you need to do so -

Linda Pieczynski ....

Delightful and with a ton of knowledge and insight on Code Administration. She is on top of her game and really does an excellent job of breaking down Consttutional Law, Case Law, etc.,  to the lowest level of understanding =

A GREAT CLASS that I would suggest to everybody - especially to the newbies.

She has authored several books for ICC for Code Enforcement -

The Property Inspector’s Guide to Codes, Forms, and Complaints

The Fire Inspector’s Guide to Codes, Forms & Complaints

The Building Official’s and Inspector’s Guide to Codes, Forms & Complaints

The Residential Inspector’s Guide to Codes, Forms & Complaints

And the Book for the other side -

The Building Process Simplified: A Homeowners and Contractors Guide to Codes, Permits, and Inspections


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks

she has an interesting web site

http://www.codeattorney.com/


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2012)

I had the same class with her a couple years ago, well worth it.


----------



## GBrackins (Mar 13, 2012)

For those that may be interested, her books are reasonably priced on Amazon   http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Linda+Pieczynski


----------

